
The evolution of the IT architecture. From mainframes to Cloud Computing - rissika
https://www.praim.com/evolution-technology-architecture?utm_source=hnews&utm_campaign=IT%20evolution&utm_medium=post
======
arca_vorago
The title of the article is "The evolution of IT architectures, how the
distribution model is changing", but once it goes, roughly might I add,
through the history of changes and reaches the stage of "cloud", it just drops
off and in no way talks about "how the distribution model is changing".

No talk about the shifting shares in cloud companies, the competition between
cloud companies, or the security reasons many companies are returning to on-
premise servers. No talk about the future evolution of computing and how it
could very easily still return to a mainframe type of situation, nor of the
outliers in companies that still run on mainframes.

Overall, a lazy article that says nothing anyone on HN doesn't already know.

Allow me to summarize it: _First we had large mainframes, then we had personal
computers, with which on-premise servers came, but then virtualization changed
the server game, and then the cloud just moved servers and management of those
servers to a third party who knew how to do it better and reduced costs._

